# Uber dragging their feet on approving my insurance renewal



## Huitzil (Aug 11, 2015)

Dear fellow drivers, 

I uploaded my valid CA auto insurance renewal to the Uber app three days ago and they still have not approved it. There's nothing wrong with my auto insurance document. It expires six months from now, it clearly has my name on it, etc. Any advice on how I can get Uber to take action ASAP?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Just email, all you can do


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

It can take up to 6 weeks just be patient


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> It can take up to 6 weeks just be patient


Lol it shouldnt take anywhere near that long. Mine took 2 days. All they are doing is looking at the document to make sure the date is valid. If more than 2 days,just keep emailing them to look at it. Once they look at it, they will validate it in 10min


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

It once took them 2 weeks just to split my Uber black profile from Uber X


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

If you use the CHAT option online they will review and approve immediately. That is what I always do.


----------

